# Pistachio Gelato



## marip1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought a container of Lezza Pistachio Gelato.  I don't like the taste.  Instead of throwing it out which I paid $4.99 for it, does anyone have any ideas how I can use it for?  I was thinking maybe a smoothie drink or milkshake but what would I add to it?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 14, 2013)

A banana and enough Hershey's chocolate syrup will easily out shine the untoward flavor and will be tasty to boot.   Blend and make a shake or smoothie.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice idea Whisk 

I would go for a more grown up taste myself, perhaps some coffee and a shot of whiskey all blended with the gelato. A nice twist on Dom Pedro and the coffee should mask the flavour well too.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 14, 2013)

marip1 said:


> I bought a container of Lezza Pistachio Gelato. I don't like the taste. Instead of throwing it out which I paid $4.99 for it, does anyone have any ideas how I can use it for? I was thinking maybe a smoothie drink or milkshake but what would I add to it?


 
You could put it in a blender with prosecco, pour it into tall glasses and garnish it with mint. Or, make ice cream truffles. At the end of the day, if you don't like the taste, I doubt it will make any difference.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> A banana and enough Hershey's chocolate syrup will easily out shine the untoward flavor and will be tasty to boot.   Blend and make a shake or smoothie.



YUM!! My kind of shake


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it like pistachio ice cream (the green kind). I don't like pistachio ice cream.


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 14, 2013)

did you buy it at the kind of store that accepts returns?

alternatively, could you save it for guests?  or smooth over the top and give it away?


----------



## marip1 (Feb 16, 2013)

The store I bought it from won't accept it back.  I think I'll try some of the receipes some members suggested.   Thanks, everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2013)

marip1 said:


> The store I bought it from won't accept it back.  I think I'll try some of the receipes some members suggested.   Thanks, everyone.



If it was colder I would take it, but it might melt in transit...


----------

